# Driver Help



## Sthacker70 (May 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I need some help with my driver.it has become very frustrating. About 95% of the time it is a low snap hook. The other 5% is directly off the toe. In both cases the flight of the ball is low. If I were to guess my problem; I am coming out of my stance and losing my spine angle. I've attached the link of my swing below. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you


YouTube - ‪0615‬‏


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

well change it will fix the problem


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Check your distance from the ball at address, you could be inconsistent in how close/far you are standing.
That being said, the primary reason for this kind of inconsistency is moving your body too much during your swing.
Remember, your upper body pivots around a stable spine angle; change that spine angle by moving off the ball or up or down during the swing and you change the spine angle.
Upper body rotates against the lower body thus creating torque.



Sthacker70 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help with my driver.it has become very frustrating. About 95% of the time it is a low snap hook. The other 5% is directly off the toe. In both cases the flight of the ball is low. If I were to guess my problem; I am coming out of my stance and losing my spine angle. I've attached the link of my swing below. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Lower body appears closed, upper body appears open. If you draw a line from the butt of the club to the ground when it is pointing to the sky you will see it is inside the line... this will give you an in to out swing which will give you a hook. Can't see how your grip is set up, which could also be a cause of hooking.

When you are on the practice range lay a club on the ground along your target line, in front of your toes.


----------



## Sthacker70 (May 30, 2011)

What steps do I take to have the correct spine angle?


----------



## Sthacker70 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Keiko, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

turn level not up and down; Take an old shaft and stand with it across your chest from shoulder to shoulder and hold with each hand at the ends.
take your address position with a ball where it normally would be and turn your left shoulder behind the ball while keeping your knees flexed and stable. You should notice your left knee bends out at or just a little behind the ball.
Practice turning so your left shoulder turns under your chin but your body stays level.
Ideally, when you turn with good flexibility, the end of the shaft in your left hand will almost be directly over your right foot or nearly so.
Do this in a mirror also.
One thing I noticed about your swing also is you are not finishing your swing; your lack of turn is no doubt causing this also.
I think your flexibility is the problem.
Google golf flexibility exercises, they will help alot.



Sthacker70 said:


> What steps do I take to have the correct spine angle?


----------



## Sthacker70 (May 30, 2011)

I noticed that too with my alignment but I think it is more than just alignment just because of the flight of the ball. I see 2 or 3 knuckles on my left hand. The v's between my thumb and index finger point toward on both hands point to my right shoulder for my right hand and my left hand points to my neck.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer the grip to be like putting my hands together if I were to pray(which I don't).
Anyway, weaken your left hand a little; experiement.
Do you hit alot of pulls?



Sthacker70 said:


> I noticed that too with my alignment but I think it is more than just alignment just because of the flight of the ball. I see 2 or 3 knuckles on my left hand. The v's between my thumb and index finger point toward on both hands point to my right shoulder for my right hand and my left hand points to my neck.


----------



## Sthacker70 (May 30, 2011)

Some not a lot with my traditional irons. Hybrids and driver right now are nothing but low snap hooks. 

Thanks for you replies


----------



## scseano (Jul 14, 2011)

To get the distance between you and the ball near enough correct , Take your driver(or whatever club your using)and outstretch your arms and have the club pointing upwards sort of like an L. Now bring the club down until it hits the ground, thats how far you should be from the ball. You also have an open stance , with your shoulders knees feet and clubface aiming in different directions, you need to square yourself up. Your grip could also play a factor it in.


----------

